# CPC-A NEED FULL TIME REMOTE CODING POSITION



## hollyagee@att.net

I've been really struggling to find a remote coder I position that isn't contractor, per diem, or needing experience of about 3 years.  I'm brand new & job hunt every day of the week, but I feel I'm not getting positive responses because I don't yet have experience.  I'm happy to send my resume to whoever wants it, and I'm grateful for any insight or opportunities anyone has to offer. My email is hollyagee@att.net


----------



## JenMiles2012@gmail.com

hollyagee@att.net said:


> I've been really struggling to find a remote coder I position that isn't contractor, per diem, or needing experience of about 3 years.  I'm brand new & job hunt every day of the week, but I feel I'm not getting positive responses because I don't yet have experience.  I'm happy to send my resume to whoever wants it, and I'm grateful for any insight or opportunities anyone has to offer. My email is hollyagee@att.net


I am also looking for a part-time remote coder opportunity.


----------



## twizzle

hollyagee@att.net said:


> I've been really struggling to find a remote coder I position that isn't contractor, per diem, or needing experience of about 3 years.  I'm brand new & job hunt every day of the week, but I feel I'm not getting positive responses because I don't yet have experience.  I'm happy to send my resume to whoever wants it, and I'm grateful for any insight or opportunities anyone has to offer. My email is hollyagee@att.net


Holly - I sent you a PM


----------



## taylorking14

hollyagee@att.net said:


> I've been really struggling to find a remote coder I position that isn't contractor, per diem, or needing experience of about 3 years.  I'm brand new & job hunt every day of the week, but I feel I'm not getting positive responses because I don't yet have experience.  I'm happy to send my resume to whoever wants it, and I'm grateful for any insight or opportunities anyone has to offer. My email is hollyagee@att.net


Hi! I graduated college in May 2021, and was able to find a coding position in July 2021. What exactly are you looking for? Remote vs On-Site? I use LinkedIn for majority of my career advancement.


----------



## taylorking14

JenMiles2012@gmail.com said:


> I am also looking for a part-time remote coder opportunity.


Jen, my company has many positions open. If you want any information on remote coding positions, I'd be happy to send you a link to the website. Anything to help a fellow coder.


----------



## sanjhbati2021

Hi Taylor,
I recieved my CPC-A in November 2021 and currently working on practicode to remove apprenticeship status. I am eagerly looking for any opportunity ( Part time/ Full time/ remote/ in person)  to put my foot into the Healthcare Industry. Please email me at sanjhbati.rc@gmail.com
Thanks!
Senjuti


----------



## taylorking14

sanjhbati2021 said:


> Hi Taylor,
> I recieved my CPC-A in November 2021 and currently working on practicode to remove apprenticeship status. I am eagerly looking for any opportunity ( Part time/ Full time/ remote/ in person)  to put my foot into the Healthcare Industry. Please email me at sanjhbati.rc@gmail.com
> Thanks!
> Senjuti


Hello, 

I will send you an email shortly.


----------



## gbradford876@gmail.com

hollyagee@att.net said:


> I've been really struggling to find a remote coder I position that isn't contractor, per diem, or needing experience of about 3 years.  I'm brand new & job hunt every day of the week, but I feel I'm not getting positive responses because I don't yet have experience.  I'm happy to send my resume to whoever wants it, and I'm grateful for any insight or opportunities anyone has to offer. My email is hollyagee@att.net


I am having the same problem.  Everyone s asking for experience.  How can you get the experience if nobody will hire.


----------



## millissa

taylorking14 said:


> Jen, my company has many positions open. If you want any information on remote coding positions, I'd be happy to send you a link to the website. Anything to help a fellow coder.


I would be interested in hearing more about remote positions. I have over 30 years experience


----------



## taylorking14

millissa said:


> I would be interested in hearing more about remote positions. I have over 30 years experience


Sure, I can send you an email as well. To be clear, I'm not a recruiter. But I can refer you to someone who is. What's your email so I can link up with you?


----------



## gbradford876@gmail.com

taylorking14 said:


> Jen, my company has many positions open. If you want any information on remote coding positions, I'd be happy to send you a link to the website. Anything to help a fellow coder.


Hi Taylor,  I would appreciate it if you could share the remote coding positions with me as well.  Thank you.


----------



## javeriaatif@rocketmail.com

taylorking14 said:


> Jen, my company has many positions open. If you want any information on remote coding positions, I'd be happy to send you a link to the website. Anything to help a fellow coder.


Taylor can u send me that link to website too, I really need a remote job too but I don’t have any experience yet… my email address is javeriaatif@rocketmail.com. I will really appreciate your help!


----------



## 1Raja

I am having same problem. Everyone is asking for experience.


----------



## NANDYALA

taylorking14 said:


> Sure, I can send you an email as well. To be clear, I'm not a recruiter. But I can refer you to someone who is. What's your email so I can link up with you?


Taylor, sorry to bother you. 
If possible please send me the information too. I am a medical graduate (India) and CPC-A ( Dec 2021 ). Would like to try my luck.
Thank you so much in advance.
My email.: nandyala15@ yahoo.com


----------



## taylorking14

NANDYALA said:


> Taylor, sorry to bother you.
> If possible please send me the information too. I am a medical graduate (India) and CPC-A ( Dec 2021 ). Would like to try my luck.
> Thank you so much in advance.
> My email.: nandyala15@ yahoo.com


Hi! Yes, we are always hiring. I should let you know up front that I work on contract, so if that isn't something you're interested in, then disregard. I personally love working on contract for a couple of reasons. The pay is typically higher, you can have some say in what contracts you're put on and what EMR's you prefer working with, and the hours are flexible. Contracts don't have to be scary if you're up front about what you want. My current contract is a three year contract. The best way to apply is to visit https://www.omegahms.com/careers/.


----------



## Sanders84

taylorking14 said:


> Hi! Yes, we are always hiring. I should let you know up front that I work on contract, so if that isn't something you're interested in, then disregard. I personally love working on contract for a couple of reasons. The pay is typically higher, you can have some say in what contracts you're put on and what EMR's you prefer working with, and the hours are flexible. Contracts don't have to be scary if you're up front about what you want. My current contract is a three year contract. The best way to apply is to visit https://www.omegahms.com/careers/.


Taylor,
Is your company currently hiring and do you have to have any experience ? I currently have my CPC-A.
Thank you


----------



## susanpersaud

sanjhbati2021 said:


> Hi Taylor,
> I recieved my CPC-A in November 2021 and currently working on practicode to remove apprenticeship status. I am eagerly looking for any opportunity ( Part time/ Full time/ remote/ in person)  to put my foot into the Healthcare Industry. Please email me at sanjhbati.rc@gmail.com
> Thanks!
> Senjuti


I am also looking to get my foot in the  door I just passed my CPC-A exam I  would love to be able to work remotely as an entry level coder. Thanks


----------



## taylorking14

Sanders84 said:


> Taylor,
> Is your company currently hiring and do you have to have any experience ? I currently have my CPC-A.
> Thank you


Hi, yes we are always hiring. I believe they do require 1+ year of prior experience depending on the type of coding that you’re doing.


----------



## beulastella

taylorking14 said:


> Hi, yes we are always hiring. I believe they do require 1+ year of prior experience depending on the type of coding that you’re doing.


Hi Taylor, I have 12 years of coding auditing and team handling experience, I am working with multi-speciality op EM coding. And good with all specialities like ob gyn, pediatrics etc


----------



## CorazonM

susanpersaud said:


> I am also looking to get my foot in the  door I just passed my CPC-A exam I  would love to be able to work remotely as an entry level coder. Thanks


Hi Taylor, 

Same here, CPC-A but having a hard time getting a job because mostly, they wanted someone with experience… Maybe you can help… Thanks


----------



## VKS05

taylorking14 said:


> Jen, my company has many positions open. If you want any information on remote coding positions, I'd be happy to send you a link to the website. Anything to help a fellow coder.


Hi Taylor, can you please send me the link if your co is still having open positions. Even I am CPC-A, but still struggling for the entry. My email ID- sharmavibha978@gmail.com

Thanks,
Vibha.


----------



## CorazonM

@taylorking14 

Hi Taylor, 

Same here, CPC-A but having a hard time getting a job because mostly, they wanted someone with experience… Maybe you can help… My email id is bhe0901@yahoo.com… Thanks


----------



## stverner32

taylorking14 said:


> Hi! I graduated college in May 2021, and was able to find a coding position in July 2021. What exactly are you looking for? Remote vs On-Site? I use LinkedIn for majority of my career advancement.


I would be interested in remote position as well, if you would be kind enough to provide information to me. I am a CPC as well, and any help you would provide would be greatly appreciated, my email is stverner32@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance.


----------

